

GitLab Flavored Markdown (GFM) - snake_case
http://doc.gitlab.com/ce/markdown/markdown.html

======
snake_case
I can't tell if this is exactly like GitHub flavored markdown or not...

[https://help.github.com/articles/github-flavored-
markdown/](https://help.github.com/articles/github-flavored-markdown/)

